# Maumee river is open ready to go



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

Me and my brittany spaniel, just spent two hrs checking out the maumme, Here the report, Jermore rd wide open no ice, rapids
moving nice, Divine word, no ice, no shore ice, 475 bridge,
water level 582, 12 inch vis. nice current, boat launch open
no ice no mud, tip of buttonwood, ice free wide open, buttonwood, some shore ice, back creek blue grass island,
flowing, may not be able to cross, no ice, far tip of blue grass,
notice some shad sufacing in back creek, some small chunks of ice floating down stream, from tip of island to perrysbug bridge,
wide open, park did excellent job cleaning out all shore brush from clarnce stand spot to the bridge, perrysburg bridge to oreleans clear, one shelf of 50 wide ice blocking ramp at orleans, sewer pipe clear, white street one person casting, back river arm clear, white street to ohio turnpike bridge
clear, some shevle ice by turnpike bridge, My perdiction first
walleye check into maumee bait by next friday the 12. Good luck I will be starting this weekend for sure, lots of cars stopping and looking


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Watch out for the ice that will be coming over the dam in the next couple days or so. That river becomes a meat grinder when that ice comes pouring through!!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Talkrd to my brother Sunday who lives on the Auglaise about forty-five miles upstream from the warreye grounds.The ice was still solid there as of Sunday morning.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

HOCKEY said:


> My perdiction first
> walleye check into maumee bait by next friday the 12. Good luck I will be starting this weekend for sure, lots of cars stopping and looking


i sure hope your right about the 12th, spring break for me is the week of the 15th and i hope to spend the entire week up there. WARRRRRREYE!!!!!!!


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's right, the Auglaize is solid ice right now.... all the way from where it meets the Maumee to the south a long ways. I just drove that area a little while ago.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

you guys are right I forgot about the ice above the dam, I would not recomend anyone to cross the island or bring the boat
out yet, because when she comes down its going to take every
thing in its way, the point I was trying to make you could go down, make a few cast's could hook into the first of the run,
or maybe a few shads or carps, the banks are safe enough for you to get out of the way when she breaks, years ago we had same situtaion and we caught walleyes at divine word hole
last week of feb. Early bird gets his fish before the crowds, you
just got to be safe, and watch for the first piece of ice coming down before the big chunks.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Two guys I work with said that they saw a fellow coming out of Buttonwood Tuesday 3/2 with a jack on a stringer. I didn't see it myself, but these guys fish the run almost every day and have been down there scouting things out. I work right across from the river and have noticed it gradually getting higher and higher as the temps warm up. The water also is getting a muddy look to it.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

whats a jack?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

westtoledofisherman said:


> whats a jack?


Male walleye.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

That's Suzy's partner !!! A male walleye.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

A Jack is any young male fish that plays with Jill not Suzy!

A big female (with or without something in the oven) is called a Hen and ready for the deep fryer.



.


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

im laid off and have got that spring walleye itch bad . i just might head out this week!!!! we caught a few earlie before the run last yr not quite this earlie


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

hay hockey what are u doing sat morning you want to try your new floaters


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Drove up above the damn in Grand Rapids this morning and there is no ice on the river. I did see one spot that was holding some ice but there was a tree in the water and I believe the ice was just holding onto the tree. I have a tree in the water behind my house and it is holding some ice too. Only went up river about 4 miles. The water is moving slowly and not rising as far as I can tell.

Gill


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Me and a couple of buddies went to Netcraft and BPS today for some prefishin fishin.On the way home we stopped at Orleans just to take a look.We saw nine guys TRYING to catch some warreye.There was also one boat about a half a mile east of the park.There were also a few small chunks of ice floating on by.Too early for my taste,but what the hell it was a nice day.Give it two more weeks.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I stopped out there too, still little chunks of ice, also the water was a little bit lower then what I would have liked.. The guys that I saw were pretty far out towards the channel...


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

with 50 degree temps in this weeks forecat im VERY tempted to go do it, but i think im gonna hold off til next week since i have about an hour drive. if i hear a relaible report on fish being caught, then off to the river i go!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

crg said:


> i sure hope your right about the 12th, spring break for me is the week of the 15th and i hope to spend the entire week up there. WARRRRRREYE!!!!!!!


i wanna go up before i head down to Florida on the 22nd. think i might head up that weekend before. but its a 3 hour drive so i wanna be sure the fish are there b4 i make the trek


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

TPfisher said:


> i wanna go up before i head down to Florida on the 22nd. think i might head up that weekend before. but its a 3 hour drive so i wanna be sure the fish are there b4 i make the trek


check out www.maumeetackle.net and go to the river report, its updated daily, and when the fish are in you'll know


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Friday I did not see a fish ,,talked to probably 20 guys not even a bite ,,last year we had fish by now


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

went out there today not a bite not a snag no suckers.... nothing they're just not in there yet mybe next week let the water rise and warm up. fished down river oleans park and white st


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

went out today and saw this guy catch 3 over by orleans park


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

thats good to hear, i'm going out tommorow morning to shake the dust off


----------



## Brownsfan1024 (Feb 10, 2010)

Any suggestions? I am guessing waders, rod and some jigs. Do we tip the jig? Colors? thanks in advance for you help.

"Got to stop wishing, got to go fishin"

><((((º>`.¸¸.´¯`.¸.´¯`...¸><((((º>¸. 
´¯`.¸. , . .´¯`.. ><((((º>`.¸¸.´¯`.¸.´¯`...¸><((((º>


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

went down to river at noon to check things out, 10 guys at 
orleans wading out 100 to 150 ft. in waist deep water, their
standing right in the high water hole, saw no fish, white street
15 guys, one lund boat in middle of river, two large trees 
one off white street, one down from orleans, water a little high
muddy, decent current, one guy at 475 bridge.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Brownsfan1024 said:


> Any suggestions? I am guessing waders, rod and some jigs. Do we tip the jig? Colors? thanks in advance for you help.
> 
> "Got to stop wishing, got to go fishin"
> 
> ...


 www.maumeetackle.net , walleyerun.com check these sites out as well as searching through this site. There is a ton of info on how to fish the Maumee, as far as bait, technique ect ect.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

when does schroders open?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I was down at sidecut today and the water was really high and tan colored , moving fast. The river is supposed to keep rising over the next few days to a week , depending on how much rain we get. I dont have any experience at the Maumee but from what I seen there aint much chance of catching anything for a while unless you are very lucky.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

walleyecraig said:


> when does schroders open?


Wednesday afternoon they will open.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I was going to head out to freemont today and give it a try i was just wondering if anyone was having any luck out there?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

afadenho said:


> I was going to head out to freemont today and give it a try i was just wondering if anyone was having any luck out there?


The Sandusky River in Fremont is very high.I don't fish high water but it may be fishable by the end of the week.Save your gas,imho.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Only one guy fishing the dusky today


----------

